# Milk and Water



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know why you are suposed to drink milk while you are stimming. I understand that it is important to drink water to flush away toxins, but why does milk help?

I understand the ARGC think milk is important. They are not my clinic, and I cannot find out any info on this. 

Can anyone enlighten me?

Brighton


----------



## FS (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I've heard through the grapevine that the ARGC like women who are cycling to drink milk too, but nobody at the ARGC has ever said it to me.  That may be because I've never got to the point of going through a cycle with them.  But this is about to change - I'm starting stimms tomorrow (I think), and will let you know if they tell me to drink milk at the same time.  And I'll find out WHY they tell people to do it!

FS


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Brighton,

Just saw yr post, basically drinking milk will ensure you have enough protein for the eggs to grow..its also very good for you anyway...at my clinic I think they recommended 1.5  pints a day,...you can also eat meat,fish or eggs and get yr protein that way too but it all helps with the stimms...I usually start drinking my water and milk at the very beginning of the treatment cycle as it helps you get into the habit as well as the extra water making you feel better anyway...

ok enough of the waffle...

Best of luck in the world to you......take care.....


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Brighton

Milk is recommended to help your protein intake and help your eggs grow.  From memory, about a litre a day if you can manage it in addition to plenty water.  Zita West recommends taking 60g of protein a day and milk helps towards this target.  The calcium in milk is also useful.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for all the replies girls, and I will start drinking the milk for the protein and calcium.

Good luck with cycle FS.

Brighton


----------



## FS (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

ARGC told me today that milk = more protein in the blood, and that's because they want the blood to set up a relatively high concentration gradient so that the ovaries don't get overwhelmed with fluid retention (which happens when you're on stimms).  In other words, water stays in the bloodstream instead of making a B-line for the ovaries.

FS


----------

